# Bolivian Ram Help! What do I do?



## Bubba3474 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have just transferred all my fish from a 30 gallon to a new 55 gallon. Everything is cycled, and water parameters are perfect. Here is my stock info:

1 Bolivian Ram (not sure if male or female)
15 Neon Tetras
6 Emerald Green Cory Catfish
1 Rainbow Shark (very young so not a threat quite yet, I took him from my friend because he put the poor thing in a 2.5 gallon)
Here's my dilemma: you can read my old posts and see that when I first got him, I had concerns about his health because he was pale all the time. He always eats, but you usually have to back up and give him space as he is very skittish. He has yet to color up besides when he is very stressed (especially when I moved him from the 30g to the 55g). After my last post about him being pale, I stopped worrying about him and concluded that he doesn't color up because he is the only ram in the tank and because he lived in a tank with a white substrate.

I want him to be as happy as possible and show his true colors... do you think it's time to get another one and/or a few more? I have a lot of space left for stocking this tank, would love some advice. If you want to see pictures of him being pale, refer to my previous threads. I can also send more if needed, thank you!


----------



## TristanFish (Oct 20, 2021)

how old is he?
it might be that he is too young to have a lot of color like the adults


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should add a few more. I would say at least 5. They are a skiddish fish and is more comfortable in a group.


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

susankat said:


> You should add a few more. I would say at least 5. They are a skiddish fish and is more comfortable in a group.


I second that! Bolivian rams definitely needs some pals!


----------



## Space782 (11 mo ago)

the rainbow shark is a must to get rid of. And they need to be in groups or at least a pair but everything else is fine


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rainbow sharks don't need to be in groups or pairs, They do fine alone.


----------



## Space782 (11 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Rainbow sharks don't need to be in groups or pairs, They do fine alone.


i meant the bolivian rams


----------

